
Can you crack it? - kr1shna
http://www.canyoucrackit.co.uk/index.asp
======
thinkdevcode
Here's the code for easy copy paste:

eb 04 af c2 bf a3 81 ec 00 01 00 00 31 c9 88 0c 0c fe c1 75 f9 31 c0 ba ef be
ad de 02 04 0c 00 d0 c1 ca 08 8a 1c 0c 8a 3c 04 88 1c 04 88 3c 0c fe c1 75 e8
e9 5c 00 00 00 89 e3 81 c3 04 00 00 00 5c 58 3d 41 41 41 41 75 43 58 3d 42 42
42 42 75 3b 5a 89 d1 89 e6 89 df 29 cf f3 a4 89 de 89 d1 89 df 29 cf 31 c0 31
db 31 d2 fe c0 02 1c 06 8a 14 06 8a 34 1e 88 34 06 88 14 1e 00 f2 30 f6 8a 1c
16 8a 17 30 da 88 17 47 49 75 de 31 db 89 d8 fe c0 cd 80 90 90 e8 9d ff ff ff
41 41 41 41

------
kr1shna
There's some interesting stuff in the comment associated with the image and
the JS file as well

